# I didn't understand this one case of Ace Attorney Phoenix Wright



## TheTwoR's (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I have the Phoenix Wright manga (I am 100% new to Ace Attorney) by Del Rey.
The book says it is "based on the DS game", so I hope you guys will know what I'll be talking about now.
There's this one scene where Wright, Edgeworth, Oldbag and Ian Knottworthy are all in court, and then suddenly Ian faints and wakes up as.. Pearls?
And then Oldbag faints and wakes up as.... MAYA? Wait, what THE HELL happened here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's not even explained in the entire book, and I just don't get it!
You guys have played the game so you might know.. (I hope the manga is like the game)
I searched google for a summary or the story/plot of the manga to get an explanation on what on earth happened in that scene, but the manga really isn't famous so I didn't find a single page.
Someone care to clarify? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, I can post pics if you guys want. (Photocopy)
EDIT: Also, what does "channeling" a person mean? It was mentioned somewhere in that scene, and the dictionary didn't really help.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

Channeling I can explain, at least. Maya and Pearl are spirit mediums. They can let other spirits use their bodies as a channel of communication with the real world.

Idk about that fainting thing though because I haven't read the manga. I tried, but the art style was just disgusting. I've seen hentai artists who drew them better than that manga


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 8, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Channeling I can explain, at least. Maya and Pearl are spirit mediums. They can let other spirits use their bodies as a channel of communication with the real world.
> 
> Idk about that fainting thing though because I haven't read the manga. I tried, but the art style was just disgusting. I've seen hentai artists who drew them better than that manga



Wow, that clarifies things a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks

Actually, the manga is darn good, but apparently the internet says it isn't related to the games. (I can't tell because I'm new to AA)
But some chapters have different mangakas and it bothers me


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Manga is based on the DS Game. It doesn't mean that it's going to be exactly the same story wise.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2011)

Plus the manga needs to be like those children's books with the sound effect buttons. The cases just don't feel complete with out OBJECTION! and HOLD IT! every couple minutes.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Mar 9, 2011)

The volumes licensed by Del Rey are actually Anthologies volumes, which is why there are multiple mangaka.  So that's why it's not elaborating on certain elements in AA

The official manga for the game is coming out in English in the summer by Kodansha.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 9, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Plus the manga needs to be like those children's books with the sound effect buttons. The cases just don't feel complete with out OBJECTION! and HOLD IT! every couple minutes.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 11, 2011)

Play the games first so the manga doesn't spoil the story for you. Part of the game is solving the cases.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Mar 12, 2011)

According to Court Records summaries for the manga, I believe that the manga and game are separate. (Or maybe the manga covers in between cases.)

Anyway, since there's time to kill before the US release, why don't you play the games first.


----------

